# Carpenter/Joiner (City&Guilds)



## Deborah Louise (Dec 13, 2008)

My husband has 28yrs experience in this trade. What is the possibilities of work for him in Northern Cyprus? Any help on this would be great!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Which part of N Cyprus? The jobs market seems to be stagnating both sides of the green line - but perhaps prospects are slightly better in the unoccupied part of the island. I could be wrong, maybe others could comment? I suspect the influx of cheap labour is a problem on both sides of the border too in terms of driving down salaries.


----------

